# Acer laptop power button problem



## the182guy (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi all,

I've got an Acer Aspire 9510 laptop thats got a problem with the power on button. It's only started happening recently, I've had it a few months and been fine till now.

Basically 19/20 it does nothing when I push it, the weird thing is, if I press the 'Arcade' button it boots up fine nearly everytime. However occasionlly even the arcade button won't boot it up, if i remove the battery, then put it back in, then press the arcade button it usually comes on.

It's a high spec machine I paid £1200/$2,400 only a few months old:
- 2gig ram
- 1.8ghz dual core centrino
- 512mb geforce go 7900 dedicated pci-e graphics
- 2 x 120gb hd
- 17" widescreen crystalbrite/wireless/bluetooth/dual layer dvd-rw
etc etc etc

Hope someone can help on this!


----------



## Hairy_Lee (Jan 29, 2007)

its possible that you have a mainboard fault on the unit; the trouble with faults like this is that they're intermittant and when the engineer is in the repair centre is trying to diagnose the fault he cant because of time limitations and you'll get the machine back with the same fault.

i would reckon its the mainboard because both the launch board (where the power button is) and the media board (where the arcade button is) are completely separate but they both switch the power circuitry in the unit. Looks like you'll have to send it in for a mainboard replacement


----------



## the182guy (Jan 29, 2007)

Cheers for the info mate, I'll have to keep it for a bit as I need it to work, and also for my uni work.

It's under warranty still but I really didn't want to have to sent it back oh well


----------

